# Meet Sookie.



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Im pleased to introduce:


















Meal worms helped the photo shoot lol








Cute huh?









We will be back w/ more for sure. Gonna give her a few days to settle in.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

:?: Guess they're a little big. Owell nothing to really see on the other halfs. lol


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She's so tiny!
She's beautiful!!!
Love her little pink nose.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwww!!! She's such a cutie!!! COngrats!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

aww another cutie pie


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW! what a doll! <3


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

excerpt from the Sookie diaries:

6.21.09
"Me and my new mom had a photo shoot today. New mom sucks."


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

sookie is a lovely hedgie


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Little Sookie is beautiful!
I love the photo's!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Thank you all so much, she is a really really sweet little girl!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Heres some pics from today! She is just a social little creature. Waking her up isnt fun for her, but after that she has a blast in my hands.










Anointing :lol: 









Her & my cat:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute! She really is beautiful.


----------

